# crutches and modifiers



## scooter1 (Oct 8, 2008)

I work in a Physician's office and I am having a hard time with payment for 
the crutches our patients purchase from us. Is there a modifier that I am not aware of? I would really appreciate suggestions.


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 9, 2008)

In HCPCS there is a list of modifiers in the cover, I believe.  If the crutches are new we add the modifier NU. There is also one for used, but we usually give out new ones so I do not remember the used modifier.


----------

